# Onkyo Remote App



## LoudVH (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone know if there is a way to turn on the avr with the app?
App does not see the avr unless it is already on. Is there a setting in the avr I am missing? I'm controlling a TX-NR414.
Thanks


----------



## LoudVH (Jun 13, 2012)

Answered my own question. Had to enable network standby mode.works great now.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Pretty nice app though, eh? I have been remodeling a bathroom on the other end of the house and it's nice to be able to pull the phone out to change volume or scroll through Pandora without having to be in the HT.


----------

